

Ask HN: NSA-resistant mobile sexting apps? - promiscuousmode

I&#x27;m a minor hacktivist and may be on a few watch lists. Very soon my partner and I will spend some time apart. What mobile applications are there for sending multimedia messages (photos, videos, text) on mobile platforms that provide at least some assurance of data expiry &#x2F; privacy than say whatsapp or path provide?<p>We are on a mobile platforms that run some closed source code so we understand that we will not be able to obtain NSA-proof sexting. Hence, &quot;NSA-resistant&quot;.
======
steffex
telegram.org does device-to-device encryption without cloud storage

~~~
promiscuousmode
appears to be cloud based, from the description?

~~~
steffex
do some more reading on this url: [https://telegram.org/faq#secret-
chats](https://telegram.org/faq#secret-chats)

~~~
promiscuousmode
thanks. (for future ref: link mentions selecting a secret chat avoids messages
being stored on telegram servers and enables end-to-end encryption between
devices)

